# Other Aquarium Forums > Marine Tanks >  Price justification for a 3ft Marine Tank

## Marlin

Hi all,

- I just pop into a glass maker today, I told him I required a 3 x 2 x 2 Ft at 8mm Thickness and with a overflow compartment built and a hole drilled at the bottom of the tank to allowed water to be passed through. He quoted me at about $260, is this price reasonable enough ? Workmanship looks pretty good to me.

Thanks 
Marlin

----------


## ach

Had a quote from glass supplier b4, 4x2x2 , $220 or $240, wif overflow corner and hole drilled. So i guess ur glass maker quote is on the high side. btw the 4x2x2 is wif 10mm glass n 12mm bottom glass n wif delivery.

----------


## Marlin

Hi all,

- For those who are interested to know and also to have a rough guide line, I just customised a tank, 3Ft x 2Ft x 2Ftn(10mm glass) with an Overflow tower and a Trickle Filter 3Ft x 1.5Ft x 1.5Ft (Similar to those seen in Rainbow) (6mm Glass) and a customised Rack for both the tank. All costed me $470.

- I made it in Soon Heng Fish Tanks Manufacturers at Block 201, Hougang St.21, #01-09

Cheers
Marlin  :Smile:

----------


## kelstorm

for that thickness, marlin.. it is pretty ex.. go for at least 10mm..

----------


## Killerwhale

Marlin,

Can i see your 3ft tank set up drawing ?

Thans

----------


## Marlin

Hi Clown Fish,

- I don't have the drawing with me, the tank is 3Ft x 2Ft x 2Ft (10mm glass), and the Overflow Sump area is at the Right hand corner of the tank (Dimension is 14cm x 14cm) and 2 inch below the top edge of the tank. As for the Trickle Filter, it is exactly the same as the one I see in Rainbow, no dimensions, the Tank Manufacturer is experienced enough to do it for me after I show him the sketch of the Trickle Filter.

Cheers
Marlin

----------


## VANAN

Ach,

Can u tell me which glass suppiler that u quoted from for the 4x2x2 wif delivery for $220/$240... I might want to get a tank for myself too

----------


## Phang

Hi Marlin,

Can I have the contact no of Soon Heng..
Want to custom make 5 by 2 by 2 ft tank... (12 mm glass)

Thanks

----------


## Spiff

hi phang,
can u pls help me check the price of a 5x3x2 tank wif cabinet??

thanks

----------


## Marlin

Hi Phang,

- No problem. Soon Heng Fish Tank Manufactuers. Blk 201, Hougang St. 21, #01-09, Singapore 530201. Tel : 62802792. I have my Trickle Filter, 3 x 2 x 2 (10mm) glass + Rack made from there. 

- The other vendor that is suprisingly and shockingly cheap is Kwong Ling Framemaker. Mr Sim. 3 Kelantan Rd. Tel 62940531. I have been there, and I know this address from another Forum. He quoted a 4x2x2 (10mm all round, 12mm base) = $230 + Delivery !! Excluding Rack. But, I guessed his is just a standard tank and may not have a overflow sump for a Marine Tank. 

- You may check with him and let us your results in this Forum so that it is made much more affordable for more Marine Aquarist !!

Cheers
Marlin

----------


## Phang

Hi Guys,

Maybe all those guys who are interested in marine tanks can PM me with their dimensions.
(I'm thinking right now of a 5 by 2 by 2.5 ft tank..)


Will be asking for quotes from various shops.
Spiff, the 5 by 3 by 2 tank... inclusive of Sump???

I had mine custom made... if you are interested, can give you the contacts..

Phang

----------


## Spiff

hi phang,
no need sump over overflow. jus tank n cabinet can liao. jus need a rough idea.

u can get 5x2x2.5 from pac marine. jeff got his for abt 1.3k inclusive of sump,overflow n cab.

----------


## Phang

Spiff,

&amp;quot;no need sump over overflow...&amp;quot; 
Huh???

&amp;quot;u can get 5x2x2.5 from pac marine&amp;quot;
You are referring to Jeffrey Ling?.. He gave me Pac Marine's contact...quote me $750 for main tank 5 by 2 by 2 ... a little on the high side.  :Sad:  Maybe gave Jeff better price..
BTW, the tanks from Pac Marine, are they made locally??? 

I got a quote from another store, same tank at $550... But still checking...(Tanks made in Malaysia..) saw their display though and tank does look impressive.

Check out Sam's Fishy Business... quote me $500 for 5 by 2 by 2 w/o built in overflow.. with overflow.. much more. Waiting for his quote.

Let's see how lah....
&amp;quot;Anybody got recommendations....&amp;quot;
Phang

----------


## Phang

Spiff,

Called Soon Heng...

5 by 3 by 2 tank... 12 mm glass .. claims that too weak to hold the tank...

----------


## ach

VANAN,
the tank maker is EASTERN GLASS, its in ubi, phone number in yellow pages

----------


## Phang

Hi Ach,

How's Eastern Glass made tanks...
You seen any of their works... 
and do they handle marine projects??

----------


## ach

not bad, all wif polish edges. Can c plenty of tanks outside the workshop.
Abt handling of marine proj. no idea. Just specify what glass thickness u want n boss will quote. There's another tank maker in the area, coral reef or life, this one supply to people like Rainbow.

----------


## Spiff

hi phang
so wats the cheapest price u got for ur 5x2x2.5?

----------


## Phang

Spiff,

Was quoted $ 680 for 5 by 2 by 2.5...(internal overflow)
External overflow, $ 780.

All 12 mm glass.

Will be checking another retail at Katong (Marine), heard that price for a 4 by 2 by 2 cost $360.00 (10 mm) with overflow....

BTW, Spiff, you doing a new setup....????

----------

